# FBQ 2496 better performing then DSP1124?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I see the FBQ uses a more powerful processor.
Would it provide better performance then the DSP1124?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Would it provide better performance then the DSP1124?


The major complaint is that it only has one program. Many users of the DSP like to use multiple programs for music and movies etc...
You don't require a powerful processor for parametric duties...

brucek


----------

